# ideas and updates



## newby (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi, everyone, just finished putting together my bosch ra1181 table. I ordered the ra1165 under table base, I think it will make motor change out alot easier. I will have to keep the table in a non-heated garage, any ideas how to protect the table top? Wax or? of course I don't want to get anything on my projects. Ria is going o.k. they did find something on the right side, so now they will check for that. She will have another surgery on 3-22- 11 or so. This one will be pretty intense so she will be kept overnight. We have 3 doctor meetings next week. I am sorry to dump on everyone, but I really don't have anyone to share with so all of you are it. I will be very busy with work-Ria Bla-bla-bla. I will try to check in, but it may be awhile. 

Joshua 24:15" But as for me and my household,we will serve the Lord."


----------



## Cassandra (Mar 15, 2006)

Best wishes to Ria and you!

Cassandra


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

Yes, best wishes, Mike.

As to the saw table, I just use wax on mine - both for rust prevention and for friction reduction. Johnson's paste floor wax is both good and usually inexpensive. Avoid car finishes that contain silicon.


----------

